# help



## mm (Oct 10, 2004)

hii only got told that this is probably what is wrong with me, after a year of tests and operations. the GP i saw really was not interested and gave me some anti-spasmatic or something like that and that was it. now going online i see there is so much more to this and dont know where to start. help me please.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - Well, there's a lot to know about IBS and all the ways to manage it, and it can be a bit overwhelming at first. But this is good news, too - you have LOTS of different avenues for help, and you should be feeling better pretty quickly.I'd start with an overview of IBS so you know what it is and exactly what you're dealing with - you can get that info in the IBS Glossary here ../footer/ibs.asp From there you'll see links to lots of other avenues of help, and you can decide for yourself how you want to proceed. Dietary changes can make a world of difference, so can gut-directed hypnotherapy, and so can something as simple as a soluble fiber supplement and a cup of peppermint tea. You can also use yoga poses to relieve specific IBS symptoms and to help with stress management.Best,Heather


----------

